# Second Kindle Edition of Superhero Comedy Novel Available for 99 cents



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

_What happens when the World's biggest superhero fan gets superpowers? When Mild Mannered Janitor Dave Johnson discovers an alien symbiote that gives him untold powers, there's only one thing to do.

Put on a pair of tights and save the world.

Follow Dave as he fights mobsters, aliens, terrorists, and the dreaded petty criminals in a series of hilarious adventures. _

"A truly original premise, Tales of a Dim Knight is a light-hearted escape into the world of superheroes and villains with a thoughtful twist as to what matters most in life." 
-Christy Award Winner Jill Williamson, author of By Darkness Hid










Find on the Web with Free Samples:

Tales of the Dim Knight on Kindle
Tales of the Dim Knight Homepage

The book is free today and tomorrow (3/27-3/2. You can also enter to win the sequel paperback by clicking  here.


----------



## Debi F (Nov 10, 2010)

The premise here sounds fun! 

(A bit like Hong Kong Phooey, but better!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Adam, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Debi F said:


> The premise here sounds fun!
> 
> (A bit like Hong Kong Phooey, but better!)


Heh. I didn't have Hong Kong Phooey in mind when I wrote Dave. But I made the connection myself earlier this year. I may have been influenced subconciously by too many hours watching 70s Cartoons on USA as a kid.

By the way for those who don't know, this is Hong Kong Phooey:


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving!

The hard copy version of our book is now available on Amazon.

I've also created a list of the top reasons to love Tales of the Dim Knight.

Also, we have two new interviews out this week:

With K. Dawn Byrd and Lena Dooley.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's an excerpt from the book:

"What is it with this town?" Dave asked his bungalow as he flew over it with the aid of his jet pack. He wore a golden mask that matched the thunderbolt crest on his chafing green latex costume. Now that Mild-Mannered Janitor Dave Johnson was a superhero, he finished his work duties at eight instead of midnight and spent the rest of his shift flying two-hour patrols around Bryerton. He'd been out here a week and hadn't found a single crime to fight.

A woman's cry for help pricked his ear.

_Just like Superman. Sweet!_

In a blind alley, a thief wearing a red bandanna and baggy pants that showed off plaid boxers held a woman at knife point. The thief grabbed the victim's wallet and backed away. He snarled to the accomplice with the knife, "Let's go."

Dave landed behind him. "Not so fast!"

The woman stared, gaping, struck speechless by the sight of a Real Life Superhero in such a cool and well-designed costume.

The muggers spun around. "Who are you, man?" asked the thief in the bandanna. "And where did you get that gay costume?"

Hey! I spent six hours sketching this suit! "I'm, um-um." He worked so hard on the costume, he forgot the most important thing: a name.

No matter. He could save this. "Who am I? Who am I? Who am I? You want to know who I am? Your worst nightmare!" Dave grabbed the muggers and held them together.

Focusing, he pictured them tied up. Ropes appeared around them.

He grabbed the woman's wallet and took it back to her. "Here, you go, ma'am."

She grabbed the wallet from Dave. "Thank you." She dashed out of the alley as if she were still in danger.

"You're welcome." Dave held his head high as he marched to a payphone. He picked up the receiver and dialed 911.

"This is 911. What's your emergency?"

"I'm, um . . . . " Why should he have to think of a name? Superman didn't name himself. The Daily Planet did. "A couple miscreants robbed a lady. I stopped them and tied them up so you can pick them up."

"Who was the victim?"

"Um, I don't know."

"What's your name?"

"A friend."

"Okay, friend, let me get this straight. You have a couple of guys tied up, and you expect the police to arrest them on your word that they were robbing someone?"

"Yes."

"No. Now do you want me to waste valuable resources on sending someone to untie them, or can you handle that?"

Dave's cheeks warmed. "I'll take care of it."

"And one more thing; 911 is for emergency calls. If there's no one being robbed right now, call the number for the police."

"Have you ever tried carrying quarters in spandex tights?"

The line clicked and a dial tone blew a raspberry at him.

He went back to the alley and untied the two muggers. "You're going free on a technicality. But you may not be so lucky next time."

The muggers ran off, giving him obscene gestures.

_Must not break middle fingers of villains. Would be un-superhero-like. _


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Another excerpt:

Powerhouse walked into a Mailboxes and Stuff. He sighed. The best thing he could do before the kids got home from school was his superhero duties. Yet, in two weeks’ time, in the light of day, he had caught a shoplifter, flown an expectant mother through traffic to the hospital, gotten a cat out of a tree, and directed traffic for two minutes after a signal went out. 
He opened his mailbox. “Yes! A letter!” He pulled it out. “I’ll solve your problem, citizen.” He skimmed the flyer. What? “I don’t care about a sale on chicken breast. I’m here to fight evil!” He crumpled the paper up and tossed it aside.
Time to consult Zolgron. He closed his eyes and pictured the waterfall and the neon orange, curly-fry-shaped tree. He opened his eyes and smiled. Would the branches taste good with nacho sauce? Sunlight caught on the mist off the waterfall, casting rainbows like a prism.
A voice said behind him, “So, there are no major crimes in your town?”
Powerhouse whirled to face Zolgron. “How did you know?”
“We’re symbiotic, remember? I can read your thoughts.”
“Oh.”
“Have you thought about enforcing laws against minor crimes?”
Dave scratched his head. “Hmm, that’s a thought, but how would I learn them all?”
“Easy. With my powers, you can memorize any book by touching it.”
Just how many powers had this guy not disclosed to him? 
### 
Mild-Mannered Janitor Dave Johnson entered the City Clerk’s office. Need to act cool, not arouse suspicion. “Excuse me, madam. I’m just here as an ordinary citizen who wants to take a look at the city code.”
The brown-haired, middle-aged woman cleaned thick horn-rim glasses on her pink silk blouse, peered up at him, and sniffed the air. “Sir, have you been drinking?”
“No, I just want to see a copy of the city code.”
“Just a second.” The woman went to the back of the room and returned a second later with two large books. “Here you go, sir.”
Dave touched volume one of the Bryerton City Code. An electric tingle circulated through his body. Like a giant, his mind swallowed the information. He screamed. It felt like he had the world’s biggest ice cream headache. The pain subsided, and a sensation like swooping down the first hill of a roller coaster swept over his head. “Oh, what a rush!”
The clerk stood and took a step back from her desk. “Sir, are you okay? Should I call someone?”
“Did you know it’s illegal to walk your dog after midnight?”
The clerk blinked at him. “No, sir, I didn’t.”
“It is.” Dave reached for volume two. After a brief intense burst of pain, his mind filled with information. “Whoa!” He pushed the books away. “Okay, you can take them back now.”
The clerk stared back, mouth agape. “You didn’t even open them.”
“I just wanted to touch them.”
“O-okay.”
Dave walked out and descended the steps outside city hall. 
“Very discreet job in there.”
Dave turned. Zolgron stood by a light pole. “Oh, shut up.”
An old woman walked by and stared at Dave. He waved weakly.
He clenched his teeth. “You’re making me look crazy.” 
“You don’t need any help, Mr. ‘I just want to touch the city code.’ You have to do a better job of hiding your secret identity.”
“And you need to do a better job of making yourself scarce.”
Zolgron smirked. “I will, but be more careful.”


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Book trailer added:


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Tales of the Dim Knight has been reduced to $2.99 through January 2nd in the Kindle Store.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Another excerpt from Tales of the Dim Knight after Powerhouse has had to move to Seattle:



The mid-day sun beat down on the crown of the Space Needle. Powerhouse soared by. 

A police helicopter chopped the air behind him. “Attention Powerhouse, this is the police, you are ordered to land!” 

Powerhouse nodded and landed near a fountain on a stone pathway off Space Needle Loop. The copter descended on the grassy lawn behind black metal modern art, each piece ten or twenty feet tall with purposeless round holes cut out the middle.

A red-faced officer with a blonde handlebar mustache sauntered over to Powerhouse and held out his hand. “Can I see your license?”

“Where do you get a license for a jet pack?”

“Cute. Take off the helmet!”

“Excuse me?”

“Take it off.”

“That’s like asking Batman to remove his cowl. Never!” Powerhouse rocketed into the sky. Now he knew how Spider-Man felt.

The helicopter’s roar chopped the air behind him.

Powerhouse took a scenic tour of Seattle’s landscape, made a breakneck turn around the skyscraper formerly known as the WaMu tower, and zoomed back towards the Space Needle. He circled back around it. His police pursuers remained behind him. 

One of the officers shouted through a megaphone, “Give it up! There’s nowhere you can go where we won’t follow.”

Oh yeah? Powerhouse landed, lifted a manhole cover, and flew into the sewer. 

He changed back to Dave Johnson, trudged and wriggled a mile or three through the sludge, and climbed out another manhole. Pedestrians gaped at him in a city park and three kids fled away screaming. 

Dave bit his lip. “Uh . . . turtle power?”

Now what? He flew out here as Powerhouse, but would rather not get chased by the cops any further today. Would they let him ride the bus covered in sewage?

He sauntered up to an unattended, self-serve car wash, plunked his coins in the machine, and turned the hoses on himself. The filth blasted off and drained back to where it came from. 

More passers-by gaped at him. He smiled weakly and waved.

Dave sloshed towards the bus stop. He glanced down at his saturated T-shirt, jeans, and gym shoes. They probably wouldn’t let him ride soaked to the skin, either. How long would it take for him to dry?

Zolgron shimmered near a green free paper box, his arms folded. “You think too small, Dave. Imagine yourself dry, duck into a public car garage, create a duplicate of your truck, pay for the parking, and drive home. You can dematerialize the extra Ford once you’re done with it.”

Oh right. Why didn’t he think of that?

Zolgron smirked and dissipated on the breeze.

After following Zolgron’s brilliant advice, Dave settled at his computer in his basement and skimmed the front page of the Seattle Guardian’s website. He clicked on a story about the Seattle police chief issuing a statement against him. In the color photo, the cop with the handle bar mustache stood with a black-haired DA type. Dave read the caption. “‘Captain Jake Welch and Chief Stone Bachman.’ What’s his problem?”

Well, other than that the actor playing the Commissioner should’ve been cast as Two Face—oh, wait, this was real life. Sometimes he forgot.

He surfed to the opinion section and skimmed a scathing editorial a guy named Frank Leonard had written against him. Dave glowered at the accompanying headshot with the bright smile, Clark Kent glasses, and huge nose. He sighed and exited out of his browser. “Who gave him a wedgie?”

The crack of the kitchen door bursting open resounded. 

Dave jogged upstairs. James dropped his muddy soccer cleats on the hall register and headed to their room. As usual, dear old Dad was ignored. 

His youngest son ran up to him, his arms open for a hug, but Derrick stopped short and pinched his nose. “Dad, you stink.”

Apparently one bath wasn’t enough. “Guess I do. I’ll be back in a few minutes.”


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Another excerpt:

Naomi’s red flip flops squeaked on the polished floor on Saturday afternoon. She approached the beauty parlor’s cash register, attended by a young African American woman wearing way too much makeup and a ridiculous blonde wig. The nail tech smiled up at her. “Manicure and pedicure? That will be $35, please.”

Naomi reached into her jeans pocket and pulled out her credit card. The tech ran the card and handed it back to Naomi with a signature slip. She added a $2 tip on to the ticket. 

The tech grimaced before smiling. “Thank you. Come again.”

Naomi waited by the door while Carmela paid for her own nails. Naomi held out her hands before her face and examined the white tips of her French Manicure. It was well done. No visible flaws or ripples. Not bad, for a mall store. 

Carmela joined Naomi. “They always do a good job.”

Naomi nodded and led the way out into the mall’s central hall. The sun shone down on her through the skylights. She sped past some sports card place. “Not quite the Pure Bliss Spa.”

“They’re great at pampering you, sure, but too pricey. When Randy took me there on our last wedding anniversary, they charged more than we spent on our first car, and all I got was a manicure, pedicure, and a facial.”

“It’s the quality you pay for.”

Carmela stopped in front of a gyros shop, closed her eyes, tilted her head, and took a deep breath, sniffing. A small smile curled her lips.

Naomi reached for her wallet. “You want to get some?”

Carmela resumed walking. “Nah, I can’t eat out again until payday. But smelling is free.”

“I got one more stop to make.” Keeping pace with her friend, Naomi glanced at her watch. “Quickly, if I don’t want that son of yours charging me overtime. That’s a male babysitter for you.” She laughed.

“Yeah, he’s a sharp kid.” Carmela beamed. “He’ll be a great lawyer.”

Naomi nodded. She figured out what career Carmela’s boy coveted when the kid handed her a contract to sign before he’d watch the boys for a couple hours.

Carmela asked, “What was with James? He seemed awful upset when we left.”

“Oh, he thinks he’s too old for a babysitter.” Naomi blinked back tears. “I told him Derrick still needed one, and he was too young to babysit.” 

She touched a display case in a marble wall, featuring a set of brilliant amethyst rings, earrings and bracelets. A white card with “Special” printed on it sat by the amethyst bracelet with diamond accents. Mine. She strolled into Mark Wolman Jewelers and turned left, back towards the window display.

Carmela followed her and placed a hand on her hip. “What did Dave do this time?”

“What does Dave have to do with this?”

“I know you. When you’re mad at Dave, you go buy something.”

The beaming jeweler sprung over to the display case, a set of keys dangling in his age spotted hands. “Ms. Johnson, good to see you! What can I interest you in?”

Naomi pointed at the case. “Could you show me the bracelet you have on special?”

The jeweler opened the case and pulled out her bracelet. Naomi slipped it on. She stared at the shimmering amethyst set out by the diamond accents.

The jeweler stood back. “As always, excellent tastes.”

Carmela whistled and asked him, “How much is that?”

“Only three hundred.”

“Oh my gosh.”

“It’s usually five hundred.”

Naomi nodded. “I’m getting a bargain.” She fished her credit card back out and handed it to the jeweler. “Go ahead and run it.”

Carmela frowned. “You’re $300 mad at Dave? Who did you find him with?”

“No one.” Naomi watched Wolman jog her credit card into the back room. Alone. Good. “Fine, we had a fight last night. You should’ve heard Dave. I just wanted to clarify whether he’d made a purchase and what he was doing with his days. He blew up at me for no reason at all. Stormed off to the bedroom, and I could tell he was lying.”

“So what do you think he’s doing?”

“I don’t know.” Naomi’s lower lip quivered. “He said he was renting the car in Seattle to help out Powerhouse.”

Carmela put her hand on Naomi’s shoulder. “Hon, that’s exactly something that superhero freak would get himself mixed up in! He’s probably helping Powerhouse out and has been sworn to secrecy.” 

“But that’s also the type of cover story he’d come up with if he was cheating on me.”

“Look, your husband may be stupid, but he’s not that stupid. Temporary insanity must have originally attracted a gorgeous, intelligent woman like you to that dud.”

Naomi yanked away from Carmela. “He’s sweet and he makes me laugh!”

“Regardless, he has no chance of ever getting another woman anywhere near as classy as you, and he surely knows it.”

“Men are promiscuous by nature. They will cheat no matter how beautiful you are.”

Carmela gaped and thrust a hand out. “Where’d you pick that up?”

Be Loyal To You. “From an expert.”

“You’ve been reading Leona Campbell, haven’t you?”

Naomi stiffened. “She may be abrasive in person, but she’s got some good points.”

“Hon, he’s 335 pounds.”

“Not anymore. He’s been losing weight and gaining muscle, and I read—”

The jeweler returned and handed Naomi her card back. “I’m sorry, it’s declining.”

“Don’t know what went wrong.” Brow furrowed, Naomi pulled out her wallet and removed her credit card balances cheat sheet. “Oh, no wonder. The pedicure puts it less than $300 away from the max.” Naomi pulled out another card and handed both back. “Put $30 on this one and rerun the first card for $270.” 

“Mrs. Johnson, will the second card also cover the state sales tax?”

Naomi reached into her wallet and pulled out a third card. “Put the state tax on this one.”

The jeweler sighed. “Let me write this down.” Wolman tapped it into his cell phone and ran off with the cards.

Carmela gasped, stared wide-eyed, and shook her head. 

Naomi grimaced. Hey, her credit cards might be all maxed out, but at least she had a good balance on her 401(k). “Look, I have a system.”

Carmela raised her hands. “Play three dimensional chess with your money all you want. Checkers just makes more sense to me.”

The jeweler brought back a gray jewelry box for the bracelet on Naomi’s wrist and three receipts. Naomi signed them. 

The jeweler smiled. “Come again.”

“I will.” When I can afford it, not just mad, thank you, Carmela.

Naomi strode out of the store. Beside her, Carmela snapped her fingers. “I have the answer! Dave is Powerhouse. That’s why he’s lost weight, lifting buses and things like that. It’s like Pinocchio wishing to be a real boy. He wished hard enough and became a Superhero.”

Carmela and Naomi glanced at each other, smirking. They cracked up laughing. Naomi smiled. “Now, that was funny.” 

Unfortunately, the truth wouldn’t be that funny.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Two new blog interviews up:

From Operation Encourage An Author

and another over Closing My Eyes to See Clearly:



> 3: What do you draw inspiration from?
> 
> Everything. Tales of the Dim Knight parodies a lot of superhero stories and conventions which I've drawn from my childhood vegging in front of the TV, which I guess I can now categorize as research. However, other elements of Tales of the Dim Knight make fun of some self-help books and some "keeping up with the Joneses" behavior I've seen.
> 
> For my Rise of the Judge series of short stories, I used my experience working in a call center to create the structure for a futuristic army intelligence operation that monitors the e-mails of citizens in the hope of catching potential "terrorists." I actually wrote two science fiction short stories two straight weeks in a row based on a small part of a sermon I heard on Sunday morning. A writer really has to keep the eyes and ears of their imagination open.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Another interview is up at Writing Roseanna:



> LOL. What would your dream office look like-and what does your REAL writing environment look like?
> 
> It would be a soundproof recording studio. I would lie on the couch as I dictated my material to my robot secretary Bob, who could also program my blogs for Wordpress and automatically edit all of my podcasts. My office would also come with a fully modern 3D Holographic workout facility with a five star robot-staffed dining room adjacent to me. (Remember, you asked this of a sci-fi writer.)
> 
> My current "office" is a sofa pulled up to my computer because I, like Nero Wolfe, have a certain problem with chairs.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Having trouble finding a Valentine’s Day present for that Superhero fan in your life? Look no further than Tales of the Dim Knight.

Tales of the Dim Knight is action packed Superhero Comedy that follows one Superhero fanboy as he achieves his ultimate dream-Superpowers. The comedy and the action are fun and entertaining. As Rick Copple wrote in his review, family and relationships play a big part in Tales of the Dim Knight. 

In honor of Valentine’s Day, we are slashing the Kindle price to $2.99 through 2/14, that’s nearly 30% off. . This is a great opportunity to have a good read at a great price.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Just bought it. Sounds pretty cool. Look forward too it. Good luck with sales.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for purchasing it. I hope you enjoy the book.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Now, another excerpt:



> Seattle chief of police Stone Bachman fanned himself. The AC must have gone out again. By afternoon, it was going to be unbearable. He opened the window, sat at his desk, and yawned. Mr. Miller, please don't be another crazy taking advantage of my generosity.
> 
> In strolled a man in his thirties with a dark brown crew cut. He had his thumbs tucked in the pockets of a mid-range tweed suit.
> 
> ...


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

I've decided to do a 2 day limited time, review copy giveaway.

Go to:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/23302

When you check out, use coupon code:
AF42R

And you can claim your free review copy of, "Tales of the Dim Knight."

When you download the book, read it, and post your review on Amazon.com.

We also welcome posting reviews on others sites such as Barnes and Noble and the Amazon.co.uk and Amazon.ca sites.


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice, I think I might read your book to see how other people tackle superhero comedies.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

In honor of the St. Patrick's Day Holiday, Tales of the Dim Knight will be reduced to $3.17 for today and tomorrow only.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

In honor of April Fool's Day, Tales of the Dim Knight is now available for only 99 cents on the Kindle! The sale will only last through April 1st at which point it will return to its normal price of $4.25 and will not be this low again anytime soon. Buy your copy today!


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

We're taking a blog tour for my book. Due to a car accident, I haven't been posting. But I've gone ahead and done an update post. (Available: here.)


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

The next stop on our tour is up at award-winning Author Frank Creed's blog.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

As of Memorial Day, Tales of the Dim Knight has been reduced to $2.99.

Here's another excerpt:



> Clutching her pink purse and dressed in a Washington Monolith Mortgage t-shirt and gray gym shorts, Naomi stepped over a large crack in the sidewalk. An owl hooted in a pine tree outside a condominium complex. She peered at her watch, holding in the night light button; 12:36 p.m. Night walking had always licked her insomnia back in college, but she couldn't be gone too long. The kids might wake up and need something.
> 
> She stopped at a crosswalk, glanced both ways to check for traffic, and hurried across the street and into Jena Meyer City Park. In a shadowy, dented 1990s red Ford Taurus, a teenage couple necked.
> 
> ...


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Naomi sipped a goblet of Diet Coke and met the glances of her tablemates at the Bryerton Professional Women’s luncheon. Every woman at the table, except the newcomer, leaned in as close as they could to her, looking directly into her eyes. She sniffled. “I haven’t seen my husband in more than three days. I only have the witness of the kids, plus his dirty dishes, to tell me he’s still alive.”
Carmela Carmichael scooted her chair closer to Naomi. Carmela’s long, amber curls brushed Naomi’s hand as she touched Naomi’s shoulder blade. “He takes you for granted.”
Another excerpt:

Naomi picked at imaginary dirt on her nails. Ever since the time her husband abandoned her in the middle of delivering James for the grand opening of the latest superhero flick, Carmela had regarded Dave as public enemy number one. For that matter, Dave still hadn’t figured out why he spent the next nine months sleeping on the proverbial couch.
“Why don’t you do something about it?”
Naomi turned towards the end of the table. The middle-aged dirty blonde wore a pixie cut, a charcoal pants suit, and a blank name tag while sitting with her legs crossed. She sipped from her champagne glass, looking as frigid as the ice cube in her glass. 
“What?” . . . does a complete stranger who’s never even been here before think she’s doing meddling in my private life?
The frigid pixie flicked her bangs out of her eyes. “Why don’t you do something?”
Naomi’s ears perked up. “Like what?”
“End the marriage.”
Carmela laughed. “Maybe you’re not listening. She wants more time with Dave, not to have him out of her life.”
The frigid pixie snorted. “What she wants is what she’ll never get. Husbands are like the weather. Everyone complains, but nobody ever does anything.”
Naomi slammed her goblet on the table. The glass shattered. Naomi winced. Not quite the effect she was going for. Her friends stared agape, and the waitress ran over. While the waitress brushed the broken pieces into a dust pan, Naomi put her hands in the air to avoid touching any of the shards. “He’s not cheating on me or hitting me or anything.” 
“Not yet.” The pixie sneered. “Men are the opposite of wine. They get worse over time. My dear, I think you’ve got a problem. You’d never consider marrying this dolt now, but, now that you’re married, you feel obliged to stay. Your problem is you’re loyal.”
“What’s wrong with loyalty?” 
“It is the bane of human existence. Employees stay at failing companies cutting their benefits and salary. Investors hold on to stocks plummeting towards worthlessness. Wives stay in marriages making them miserable, and humans continue to live for people and institutions that give them no return.”
The pixie glanced around the table, looking each of them in the eye. “Intelligence is seeing the company is going to fail and finding a job under your own terms. It’s knowing your marriage is not working and cutting your losses before your husband can seriously hurt you.”
Naomi frowned. “So the object of life is to get them before they get you?”
“Precisely.”
“Sounds like a miserable way to live.”
The pixie smiled. “Tell me something.” Her eyes flickered down towards Naomi’s name tag. “Naomi, are you a church girl?”
“Haven’t been in years.”
“Oh, the effect is still there. But I know miserable, and you are miserable.” 
“Ladies!” The club president clapped her fleshy hands and pushed overly large, red glasses up her nose. “I hope you enjoyed lunch, and I’m sure you’re going to enjoy our speaker. She was her party’s nominee for Attorney General in 2000. She’s a local attorney specializing in family law and the author of the book, Be Loyal to You. Please welcome Leona Campbell.”
The frigid pixie stood up and walked to the podium.
Naomi gaped. That’s Leona Campbell?
Leona shook hands with the club president, reached under the podium, and removed a pocket-sized copy of her book from it. She inserted a business card and handed it to the club president.
Carmela shook her head. “I can’t believe I voted for Campbell. I think I’m going to go back to the office and get some work done. You coming, Naomi?”
“I’ll catch up.”
The club president walked over to Naomi’s table, bent over by her, and whispered, “Leona wanted me to give you this.” The club president handed Naomi the pocket-sized copy of Be Loyal to You. Naomi opened it. The book was signed, “Let me know if I can help.” 
Naomi read the business card:

Leona Campbell
Attorney at Law
Divorces R Us

Naomi stuffed the book and the card in her purse and made a quick retreat to the exit.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

At the request of our paperback publisher, the price of, “Tales of the Dim Knight” has been reduced to 99 cents for the Kindle version.  Enjoy this great superhero adventure at a price far less than seeing the latest superhero blockbuster.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Currently, Tales of the Dim Knight is being featured on Clash of the Titles.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

I was interviewed by Marcher Lord Press. Here's some excerpts:



> WhereTheMapEnds: What made you want to write Christian speculative fiction?
> 
> Adam Graham: The great opportunities for large scale commercial success!
> 
> ...


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Through January 1st, Tales of the Dim Knight is only 99 cents.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

The title has finally made it to Kindle Select and is free today and tomorrow.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Tales of the Dim Knight is available for free today 11/23 and afterwards will be 99 cents through 12/26.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Tales of the Dim Knight is free today and tomorrow on the Kindle. You can also enter a drawing to win the sequel.by clicking here.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

The Novel is free today and tomorrow on the Kindle honor of the release of, Iron Man 3 in the United States. It also will be available for 99 cents on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

Doing another free promotion 6/13-6/14 in honor of the release of Man of Steel.

Also, I've added a five minute YouTube about how I came to write Tales of the Dim Knight.


----------



## adamelijah (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm please to announce the new Kindle Edition of Tales of the Dim Knight has been released.

This second edition includes:

---A discussion guide for book clubs.
---The original ending of the book.
---Nine other deleted scenes.

The revised Kindle version is on sale 7/8 for $0.99.

But as they say on TV, that's not all. Today only, Tales of the Dim Knight is the featured book of the day on Mamma Says Read. And we're giving away a $10 Amazon gift card. You can enter many ways, including by purchasing Tales of the Dim Knight today.

But as they say on TV, that's not all. Today only, Tales of the Dim Knight is the featured book of the day on Mamma Says Read. And we're giving away a $10 Amazon gift card. You can enter many ways, including by purchasing Tales of the Dim Knight today.

Click here to enter.


----------

